

An open API for the World Cup - pranade
http://www.kimonolabs.com/worldcup/explorer

======
PauloManrique
On Brazil's data says: "homeStadium": "Estádio Cícero Pompeu de Toledo
(Morumbi)"

The Morumbi Stadium belongs to a private team, São Paulo Futebol Clube. I
don't think we have something we can call "home stadium" at all.

Perhaps the Maracana Stadium would be better to fill that.

But I find strange that any national team have a "home stadium" since they
usually play their matches on several stadiums across their contries.

------
buckbova
It could be my network, but on chrome console errors:

XMLHttpRequest cannot load
[http://859-events.olark.com/nrpc/c?c=create&u=http%3A%2F%2Fw...](http://859-events.olark.com/nrpc/c?c=create&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kimonolabs.c…C9V1CWU0qUA5&g=ALL&q=precache0972360496642068&j=o0&version=loader-
precache). No 'Access-Control-Allow-Origin' header is present on the requested
resource. Origin '[http://www.kimonolabs.com'](http://www.kimonolabs.com') is
therefore not allowed access.

~~~
nealchandra
Hmm, are you having issues with the API itself? Olark isn't related to the API
(it's the customer support widget in the bottom right). If the API is also not
working, it's possible there's a separate unrelated issue.

You can also try hitting the API directly rather than through the explorer and
see if that gives you the correct result. If you are still having problems
feel free to shoot us an email at support@kimonolabs.com!

~~~
buckbova
it's being filtered by my company's no fun firewall. Thanks for the reply.

------
brianbreslin
Love this. Also drove me to explore your site, which is what you probably
wanted. $400/month for private APIs seems pricey to me, but i am thinking of
only personal uses. This reminds me of import.io if it exported API results.

------
alexcroox
Dammit, wish I found this before I manually created my database for
[http://wcfixtures.co.uk](http://wcfixtures.co.uk)!

------
d2ncal
Is this legal to use for commercial purposes? If I create an app and put it on
the app store for sale, is it allowed?

~~~
pranade
Feel free to build apps on top of the API - we'd love to see you build
something cool with it.

------
luxbock
Just what I've been looking for! Appears to be down now though?

------
tonystark
There goes my weekend.

